# Where have you been.... Hi from Calgary...



## Tennalum® 7068 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi Canadian Metal Workers! 

I found this group online by accident simply running a google search for cheap sources of material for prototyping a project I have in mind. Still very heavily in the development stage but was starting the process to looking for chunk of material to check and visually see it and check tool paths and design for any issues or flaws. Once I was happy with it I would switching to significantly more expensive material. 

I never knew a group like this existed in Calgary and area and finally nice to see and find you guys. Been in Calgary most of my life and can’t believe it took so long to find this group.

Little about me I have been machining for sometime and don’t have my ticket but probably should for the amount of time I have been doing it. I can weld mig or stick again no ticket but not bad at welding either. Have helped fixed some machines in various shops. I learn rather quickly and can figure out some things for myself. Have worked in Alberta for most my life but did spend some time in Windsor area when things were slow here. 

I did find the Edmonton DIY Workshop for a bit there and really liked the concept of doing classes, working on projects, etc... It’s crying shame Calgary doesn’t have the same concept but run way better. My understanding is the shop in Edmonton has fallen part and been shutdown. On Facebook tho the DIY shop posted some really nice projects there for sure and even got blacksmithing going as well. Unfortunately the shop being Edmonton I didn’t get a chance to make it up there and doing anything with them  

I Like this group concept as well and this web format hope to be able to make the next coffee time. I also hope one day Calgary can have a DIY shop that’s run well.

Goals for this year are get one the project done and hope to buy a CNC machine. 

Hope this site and the hobby grows it’s sad to hear in some places they are taking shop out of the schools- that’s what people were saying in Ontario when I was there.

Look forward to see how this group and the hobby grow this year. I hope everyone has an amazing 2020!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the group. I think it takes a couple of posts & then you are cleared as a non-robot... to post pics of your projects!


----------



## Everett (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey Tenn, welcome to the bunch!  I didn't know there was a DIY Workshop in Edmonton, too bad if it's gone as I live just outside the city.  Sounds like you've got some fun stuff on the go!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard. Your thoughts reminded me of a volunteer group I tried out a few years ago. It is called Tetra and they have a Calgary branch with both woodworking and metalworking shops. The metal working shop is 900 sq. feet and in Inglewood. They make assistive devices for special needs persons. I donated a bunch of tools to them and saw both their shops. Lots of retired carpenters, machinists, engineers, etc. I often wondered why they didn't open up their shops to others as a financial or in-kind generator (they are a registered charity). In this economy you'd think there would be lots of creative ways to cross-pollinate, but I'm sure it is all about liability. I went to a few of their meetings as well, but decided it wasn't for me. Nonetheless, had I stuck around I would have broached the topic of opening the metalworking shop up to individuals if they donated volunteer hours. It could have benefited everyone. 

Their website is:  https://tetrasociety.org/


----------



## Hruul (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the group.  What kind of DIY shop was it?  There is protospace in Calgary, lots of drama though.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 10, 2020)

Johnwa said:


> ... lots of drama though.


John...sounds like the exact same reason I found some volunteer work "wasn't for me" (to quote myself).

I hate drama.

When I run this planet I plan to outlaw the the exclamation mark.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 10, 2020)

Drama as in what?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 10, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Drama as in what?


I will PM you...


----------



## Tennalum® 7068 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for responses and tidbits of info 

PeterT- Thanks for the welcome and no I am not the T1000 or some other variation. I am human...

Everett- Thanks for the welcome and yes Edmonton had the DIY shop there was even a chance to get a share in it for 100 when first started up. Can’t remember the share structure but it had cool factor own a piece of DIY shop. It’s sad it exploded and fell apart. 

Yes got one major project on the go but it’s going slow as it still in development and no one has done it yet at least not that I know of in Canada. 

CalgaryPT- I have not heard of the Tretra Society before sounds interesting but yes liability issues kill anything potentially good or would be great in our world today... It’s  fact. Thanks for sharing the info and background on the society. 

Hruul- Thanks for the welcome 

Johnwa- The DIY shop in had a bit everything they had wood working, machining, electronics section, blacksmithing, and possibly automotives as well but don’t quote me on that. They also got into making fancy acrylic tables and designs and epoxy I think- but not up on that part of the hobby so not sure how exactly that works. The pictures they posted were really cool to look at tho. 

You could pay by project or class, do a monthly pass, 3 month pass, 6 month pass, 12 month pass if I recall. They did have a CNC mill not crazy big or anything but still make something of small to medium size. Could make what they are making or create your own stuff there. Think it very open to whatever kinda thing. 

Looked up the Protospace can’t believe I didn’t hear or find this place before. It’s nice to know a place exists seems tho looks like you gotta go thru a few steps to be a member and get full unrestricted access. Month price seems in line with a gym membership so not overly expensive. I see they got a manual lathe there on the website wonder how the cost of inserts are covered? Bring your own or included in the monthly fee.... How bad is the drama there? Is it really bad? What exactly is going on there?


----------



## DPittman (Jan 12, 2020)

[QUOTE="CalgaryPT, post: 

When I run this planet I plan to outlaw the the exclamation mark.[/QUOTE]

Damn!  I don't know what I will do with out exclamation marks!!!  I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to vote for you now to run the planet.  I'll try less drama and see how that goes!


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome. hope to have my new shop set up soon, but this grey thing called wife's car keeps showing up in it. Taig and Sherline lathes and mill.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 12, 2020)

DPittman said:


> [QUOTE="CalgaryPT, post:
> 
> When I run this planet I plan to outlaw the the exclamation mark.



Damn!  I don't know what I will do with out exclamation marks!!!  I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to vote for you now to run the planet.  I'll try less drama and see how that goes![/QUOTE]

I'll grandfather you in.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

Chad


----------

